# Wooflink carrier and new puppy tomorrow!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Gucci is doing well she's used to her new food now and gets her injection on the 26th so will be able to go on walks soon. I get pixie tomorrow so hopefully she will settle in good, I can't wait to get her it's so exciting. Millie is being such a good girl lately I feel as if she is being really well behaved since Gucci came. 
She turns 1 on the 11th of December she has grown up so fast! I can't even remember what it was like to have no dogs I'm just so happy with them!

Yay my wooflink carrier has came! 
I love it, I wasnt sure on the style on the internet although now that it's arrived it looks a lot nicer in person. Millie fits in great and it can carry the weight of 11lbs so if I wanted to I could put millie and Gucci in it. There's a lush little cushion inside so they're comfy. 
Next time I'm going to buy a brighter colour though















Also I ordered two more crate covers for Gucci and pixie and they arrived today. I've put them on and I think they look nice. They have curtains on the front so if your chi prefers to be tucked away you can shut the curtains. 



Also made Pablo and Neeva a collar each which I'm going to post to Caitlin tomorrow







here they are ... I hope you guys like them!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I got this new app on my phone where you can put photos together and made these


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG I LOVE THE COLLARS SO EXCITED!!!
Love the little pawprint and padlock on the clip so excited!

How much was the carrier and where did you get it from I wonder if they do it in black Id love one for when I'm out shopping do I can hide them in it lol! Love the crates very glam!! Once neevas toilet trained Id love to get them somewhere crates like that for the room but I know they'll both end up in bed with us as pablo already is ha!! Love the collages too so bloody cute!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love it! Their setup is so nice! I love the curtains idea it looks so inviting! The collage of your 3 girls is so adorable. I can't wait to see pics of baby Neeva once she's home. Those collars are gonna be gorgeous on Neeva and Pabs! 
I love your carrier. That color will match everything. I have the Wooflink Glam carrier and it fits 3 dogs. Here's Ava, Brax, And their friend Evie last summer


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> OMG I LOVE THE COLLARS SO EXCITED!!!
> Love the little pawprint and padlock on the clip so excited!
> 
> How much was the carrier and where did you get it from I wonder if they do it in black Id love one for when I'm out shopping do I can hide them in it lol! Love the crates very glam!! Once neevas toilet trained Id love to get them somewhere crates like that for the room but I know they'll both end up in bed with us as pablo already is ha!! Love the collages too so bloody cute!!


Here is the bag in black



And here's the website link if you wana buy one  
http://www.wooflink.com/carrier/

You should get one they are lush, so much better in person. I wana get a bright coloured one too. Millie likes it aswel 
I'm glad you like the collars can't wait for you to get them. Just hope they are a good fit! Well I was the same about the crates I didn't want then in my bedroom so them crates are in a seperate room. It's hard to explain but it's like an off shot from the ensuite of my room if that makes sense so they are close but not too close haha! Gucci just cries when she needs out for the toilet I'm impressed with her!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love it! Their setup is so nice! I love the curtains idea it looks so inviting! The collage of your 3 girls is so adorable. I can't wait to see pics of baby Neeva once she's home. Those collars are gonna be gorgeous on Neeva and Pabs!
> I love your carrier. That color will match everything. I have the Wooflink Glam carrier and it fits 3 dogs. Here's Ava, Brax, And their friend Evie last summer


OMGGG! The purple is beautiful! I want one like that  defo should get one. It's great that it fits three too, it's perfect for me because you can't take dogs into many places in England so it's handy haha! I'm glad you like the crate covers, I just wanted something different and decorative


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, I love the new WL carrier !! we have a similar one and in a pale pink and I love it. Minnie and Ellie can both fit comfy. I was tempted to get another color but I have 2 Louisdog carriers, and a couple other ones too , so we really have enough. hehe

I love the crate covers and how each one is a different fabric !!! and love the little signs with there names, and the collages are really nice too. I cant wait till you get Pixie. you must be so excited


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


>


Meoshia, where did you get Avas little dog tag. I want one like it for Ellie... I love the little stones in it !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Meoshia, where did you get Avas little dog tag. I want one like it for Ellie... I love the little stones in it !!!



Hi Elaina! I got it on Etsy. It's by Love Frankie and Lola. You can copy this pic and email the seller to make one. You should do it soon as it does take a while. 

Here's the link:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveFrankieAndLola


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> ohhh, I love the new WL carrier !! we have a similar one and in a pale pink and I love it. Minnie and Ellie can both fit comfy. I was tempted to get another color but I have 2 Louisdog carriers, and a couple other ones too , so we really have enough. hehe
> 
> I love the crate covers and how each one is a different fabric !!! and love the little signs with there names, and the collages are really nice too. I cant wait till you get Pixie. you must be so excited


Thank you I love it too, post a photo of your carrier/s I would love to see!
I'm looking forward to using it. I saw the pale pink one it's really nice. i am going to attach the name signs onto the cages with some coloured string as they are just resting besides at the moment. 
I like Ava's tag too I'm guna have a look on the link


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Elaina! I got it on Etsy. It's by Love Frankie and Lola. You can copy this pic and email the seller to make one. You should do it soon as it does take a while.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LoveFrankieAndLola


thanks Meoshia. I just sent a custom order request to Rebecca with the pic on here . I hope she gets back to me soon. I really love that dog tag. is that one your favorite one or do you have a different one that's your favorite ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Thank you I love it too, post a photo of your carrier/s I would love to see!
> I'm looking forward to using it. I saw the pale pink one it's really nice. i am going to attach the name signs onto the cages with some coloured string as they are just resting besides at the moment.
> I like Ava's tag too I'm guna have a look on the link


somewhere I have a pic of my girls in the pink one... i'll have to look for it or snap a new one. and i'll have to take some pics of my girls in the LD carriers too. I love all of them


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness how cute! I love the little kennels all in a row! The covers and name signs are adorable. And the collars you made are gorgeous! Pablo and Neeva will love them! I can't wait for you to get little Pixie home tomorrow!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia. I just sent a custom order request to Rebecca with the pic on here . I hope she gets back to me soon. I really love that dog tag. is that one your favorite one or do you have a different one that's your favorite ?



That one is by far my fave. It is sturdy and hasn't tarnished one bit. I def want to order more in the future. You will love it! What color stones did you choose?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That one is by far my fave. It is sturdy and hasn't tarnished one bit. I def want to order more in the future. You will love it! What color stones did you choose?


i'm def. gonna order one. she hasn't gotten back to me yet. I was looking on the site for a pic of the color choices of the stones and I cant find where she listed them. but I see a lot of tags with different color stones. 

I was thinking I may choose 2 Aquamarine colored stones ( light blue ), one Peridot stone ( light yellowish green ) , and one Alexandrite color stone ( purplish color ) . these would stand for the birthstones for Tootsie and Minnie ( both in March ), Ellie ( in August ), and Peyton ( in June ) ... 

what colors did you choose ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > That one is by far my fave. It is sturdy and hasn't tarnished one bit. I def want to order more in the future. You will love it! What color stones did you choose?
> ...


Those color stones sound awesome. Ava's just has pink and purple stones. Hopefully you will hear back from he soon. She went away for a long time last year. I had ordered Ava's tag and after waiting over a mo th for it, I emailed another order to her. I never got a response back. The I got a random email a couple months ago that her shop was open again and that her family moved. Glad they're back now.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh my goodness how cute! I love the little kennels all in a row! The covers and name signs are adorable. And the collars you made are gorgeous! Pablo and Neeva will love them! I can't wait for you to get little Pixie home tomorrow!


Aw thankyou I'm glad you like it! I send the collars this afternoon can't wait for them to receive them  not long till pixie is home now! Here's a video of the litter

http://youtu.be/x2y4aSMl8YU


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Too much cuteness! What a lovely video


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Too much cuteness! What a lovely video



I know how adorable x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! Their setup is so nice! I love the curtains idea it looks so inviting! The collage of your 3 girls is so adorable. I can't wait to see pics of baby Neeva once she's home. Those collars are gonna be gorgeous on Neeva and Pabs!
> ...


Thanks love! One thing I can say fur sure is Wooflink makes some amazing carriers. I'm very pleased with mine. Louisdog has a new one that is cheetah print and I love it!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

These pictures are so cute and so is the video! Chihuahua puppies are just the cutest things ever.  I love your crates with each puppy's name, that's so sweet. Oh and the carrier looks great too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> These pictures are so cute and so is the video! Chihuahua puppies are just the cutest things ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou  they are just amazing I can't wait to get pixie home I'm on the way there for her now!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love your new Wooflink carrier. I just got my first one about a month ago and I love them too. I'm hoping they come out with another style for winter. Love their set up for bed, naptime, quiet time. The name plates and curtains are an over the top addition, so cute. Such little pampered pups.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Love your new Wooflink carrier. I just got my first one about a month ago and I love them too. I'm hoping they come out with another style for winter. Love their set up for bed, naptime, quiet time. The name plates and curtains are an over the top addition, so cute. Such little pampered pups.



Thankyou so much :cloud9: what one did you get? I wasn't sure which one I wanted because theyre all lush! I know the setup is great millie loves it im like ''bedtime millie!'' and shes straight up both sets of stairs and into her little den haha! I will need to get darcy her cage etc soon, but I don't want to separate the sisters yet as they are very clingy so I don't want to upset them but in time they will need to be separated occasionally as I don't want any littermate syndrome going on so I will have to make sure to socialise them separately.


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

So lush! I love that carrier. Also, I really like the set-up you have for their crates. I want to do something like that, but I love sleeping with my babies at night. I love my cuddles! Though when I move into a bigger apartment/house later on I will likely do crates for protection reasons when we leave the apartment/house or just drop them off at my parents  Mostly they just go and sleep in the bed though


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordnacht said:


> So lush! I love that carrier. Also, I really like the set-up you have for their crates. I want to do something like that, but I love sleeping with my babies at night. I love my cuddles! Though when I move into a bigger apartment/house later on I will likely do crates for protection reasons when we leave the apartment/house or just drop them off at my parents  Mostly they just go and sleep in the bed though


Thankyou very much! I just wanted something abit different than the typical cage so though I'd add the curtains and name signs. It must be so cosy to have them sleep with you, although for me that's where my husband draws the line haha!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love it! Their setup is so nice! I love the curtains idea it looks so inviting! The collage of your 3 girls is so adorable. I can't wait to see pics of baby Neeva once she's home. Those collars are gonna be gorgeous on Neeva and Pabs!
> I love your carrier. That color will match everything. I have the Wooflink Glam carrier and it fits 3 dogs. Here's Ava, Brax, And their friend Evie last summer


Oh I like the purple bag....we got the pink one and I love how big it is!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck with your new puppy. I loves their crates all set up!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Oh I like the purple bag....we got the pink one and I love how big it is!



Wow! That pink one is so pretty. You and Michele are gonna make me have to think on ordering. Ivy ❤❤❤❤. What a doll!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Good luck with your new puppy. I loves their crates all set up!


Thanks so much I'm going to need it haha! Also that carrier is lovely, and looks really spacey even with two of your babies in.


----------

